# Horse Behaviour Questionnaire.



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Well I submitted the form for you, but I don't own horses, but I am around them once a week, but I have yet to be injured yet so I don't think it helped much lol!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Also, I forgot to say welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Your survey does not flow logically. I answered "YES" to I own horses, but then got this:

If you don't own horses, have you owned any in the past? *


Yes



No

This is a required question


I do own horses, so it makes no sense that you are making me answer this question. That's as far as I got -- I'm sure there are other such problems.

Also I really think you need to make a distinction between injured riding and injured on the ground, as those are two completely different situations.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey, what if I'm not fifteen yet? I am fourteen. I'll just put fifteen for now...


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I can't do the survey because it doesn't apply for lesson students. I've been nicked with a hoof and it left a decent bruise when I was at a lesson. 

Oh well. Welcome to the forum, anyway.


----------



## Leah.Mai (Jan 23, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Well I submitted the form for you, but I don't own horses, but I am around them once a week, but I have yet to be injured yet so I don't think it helped much lol!


Haha don’t worry, thank you so much for filling it in though! All these answers help me! 😊 thank you!


----------



## Leah.Mai (Jan 23, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Your survey does not flow logically. I answered "YES" to I own horses, but then got this:
> 
> If you don't own horses, have you owned any in the past? *
> 
> ...


The questionnaire is meant to be for everyone who has owned or currently owns horses. That question is needed as it helps me know if a person had been injured in the past whilst owning horses. The question is meant for people who are loaning horses. Or who no longer own horses.

The other questions are absolutely fine as my lecturers have said they were good. The reason for this questionnaire is if you have been injured in general. Whether that be riding or a normal injury that did not involve you and your horse.


----------



## Leah.Mai (Jan 23, 2021)

All About Hope said:


> I can't do the survey because it doesn't apply for lesson students. I've been nicked with a hoof and it left a decent bruise when I was at a lesson.
> 
> Oh well. Welcome to the forum, anyway.


Ahh yes, I’m sorry about that I should have put that in the discussion above. Thank you for showing the interest anyway. Thank you!


----------



## Leah.Mai (Jan 23, 2021)

All About Hope said:


> Hey, what if I'm not fifteen yet? I am fourteen. I'll just put fifteen for now...


Hello yes, you can put 15 if you like. I was just told by my lecturers not to put the age gaps too low that’s all. So, yes please. Thank you!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Leah.Mai said:


> The questionnaire is meant to be for everyone who has owned or currently owns horses. That question is needed as it helps me know if a person had been injured in the past whilst owning horses. The question is meant for people who are loaning horses. Or who no longer own horses.
> 
> The other questions are absolutely fine as my lecturers have said they were good. The reason for this questionnaire is if you have been injured in general. Whether that be riding or a normal injury that did not involve you and your horse.


I think I did the survey wrong lol! I isn't realize it could b any injury, not just horses related!


----------



## Leah.Mai (Jan 23, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> I think I did the survey wrong lol! I isn't realize it could b any injury, not just horses related!


Haha yes, I am sorry about that. Don't worry I have to remake it anyway now because I have somehow deleted it and all of my responses!  So, I am quite frustrated with myself at the moment. If I was to rewrite a new one and put it back on here, would you fill it in again for me please? I am sorry to be such a pain!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Leah.Mai said:


> The question is meant for people who are loaning horses. Or who no longer own horses.


Yes, but your survey requires EVERYONE to answer it because it is a "required" question. The question is NOT meant for everyone who answers the survey, so it should not be required for everyone who takes the survey.

I recommend going over your entire survey, now that you have the chance, to check for other problems of logic.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> Yes, but your survey requires EVERYONE to answer it because it is a "required" question. The question is NOT meant for everyone who answers the survey, so it should not be required for everyone who takes the survey.
> 
> I recommend going over your entire survey, now that you have the chance, to check for other problems of logic.


I think you were supposed to fill in anything that didn't pertain to you, with NA. At least that's what I did.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Leah.Mai said:


> Haha yes, I am sorry about that. Don't worry I have to remake it anyway now because I have somehow deleted it and all of my responses!  So, I am quite frustrated with myself at the moment. If I was to rewrite a new one and put it back on here, would you fill it in again for me please? I am sorry to be such a pain!


Lol! Of course I will.


----------



## Leah.Mai (Jan 23, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Yes, but your survey requires EVERYONE to answer it because it is a "required" question. The question is NOT meant for everyone who answers the survey, so it should not be required for everyone who takes the survey.
> 
> I recommend going over your entire survey, now that you have the chance, to check for other problems of logic.


That is why in the description up the top of the questionnaire I explained that if a question does not apply to you, then you should write N/A. But, now I am rewriting the questionnaire I will change this.


----------



## Leah.Mai (Jan 23, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Lol! Of course I will.


Haha thank you very much. I will be adding it again next week after my lecturer has had a look. So, I will let you know when it is next up?


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Leah.Mai said:


> Haha thank you very much. I will be adding it again next week after my lecturer has had a look. So, I will let you know when it is next up?


Lol! Sure!


----------

